# Mornington 25/08 - Fishy Fishiness



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi,

I'm heading out from Fisherman's Beach tomorrow... Have no idea what to target or which gear to take, but i'll be there.. Come one come all.

Ivan


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Good luck mate, family duties preclude a Saturday fish, but I'll be there in spirit.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

There's loads of snotty trevally about around the eastern side a friend bagged out a few weekends ago apparently there still around, there should be some good pinky schools about too. Probably 4 weeks too early for snapper unless you try your luck around the heads, need to wait for the water to warm up abit. Wait for the easterly winds to kick in before you seriously target them :wink:

If they are about early they are normally VERY deep!

Milt,


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

G'day Ivan,

conditions are looking pretty good for the arvo, im guessing im a 50/50....


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

See ya tomorrow Ivan.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya Ivan, I'm an in tommorrow too. A first light start...hopefully either Hoit or PhilipL will bring some cucumber and dill sandwiches or even vol-au-vents (we all know know it's their turn). If it's fishin well, I' might take a nanny nap after my share of lunch and fish the arvo/eve session as well (may go to Sunnyside for that)


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

love ya thinking there Poddy,

Im now thinking i might launch from Mt Eliza around 1pm to get familiar with the area for the coming season and then head over to either sunnyside or fishys to fish the late arvo/evening.

In saying that.......

have just noticed Steve (kingfisher) is planning an assault on WPB....

but i cant make the AM launch so might see some of you fellas out on the water 8)


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Good luck gents, won't be long now catch up real soon 8)

Milt,


----------

